# Techno-Tort



## bextort (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is Shelby giving me a helping hand on the laptop, she climbed up from the table onto my keyboard.

She is probably more clued up than me when it comes to updating software 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2013)

Very cute. Like she is ready what's on the screen. Pull up a picture of a tortoise and see what she does.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 22, 2013)

So cute! I love introducing my torts to all sorts of things. They're such curious little things! Hoping you're having a good weekend, too. 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE], & Aussies (@YWG)


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 23, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------

